

Network Connectivity Problems in AWS US-West Region - dan_manges
http://status.aws.amazon.com

======
logicalmike
I hope this doesn't get worse, because I'm seeing quite a few connection
failures between various instances set up in this region.

~~~
stock_toaster
A few of our ($dayjob) RDS instances are currently MIA in us-west. ;_;

